# hair clippers



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

where can you buy a decent hair clipper, one that's blade cuts minus zero for near bald cut???? thanks


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Why not get mach3 turbo and foam, i do this and its great, havent ever found any clippers that cut short enough.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Why not get mach3 turbo and foam, i do this and its great, havent ever found any clippers that cut short enough.


couldn't be bothered using a blade to be honest....don't trust myself with one and don't want to be copmpletely bald just yet


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

wahl professional clippers ebay about 40quid


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

not many cut to 0.2 mm, i think most fall into the 0.4 mm closest cut and thats with no guard. just take ur pick from all the ones phillips produce. they make the best ones for the price


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WAHL-PROFESSIONAL-BALDING-HAIR-CLIPPER-/261201648636?pt=UK_Health_HairRemoval_RL&hash=item3cd0d4dbfc


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

shotgun said:


> wahl professional clippers ebay about 40quid


Wahl a decent make, my barber has been using them for years

Wether ebay ones are truly legit thats a different story.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Literally just been looking at this http://www.amazon.co.uk/HeadBlade-ATX-Terrain-Scalp-Razor/dp/B009S7D2A6/ref=sr_1_8?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1376324142&sr=1-8&keywords=headblade


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> Wahl a decent make, my barber has been using them for years
> 
> Wether ebay ones are truly legit thats a different story.


I think most barbers use them.i got mine iff ebay off trusted seller and there right.whip it straight off evertime.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

barsnack said:


> where can you buy a decent hair clipper, one that's blade cuts minus zero for near bald cut???? thanks


Beard trimmers cut better that close mate. £20 quid for a Remington from Argos, lasts about 6 months before the blades start getting a bit worn IME.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Iv just just worked out I spend £40 a month having my head shaved. Lol. Fookin hell


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

barsnack said:


> where can you buy a decent hair clipper, one that's blade cuts minus zero for near bald cut???? thanks


Oh and the old dbol MBP kicking in mate? 

#jointheclub


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv just just worked out I spend £40 a month having my head shaved. Lol. Fookin hell


that's a tad on the dear side


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv just just worked out I spend £40 a month having my head shaved. Lol. Fookin hell


In fairness, there is something alluring about having a bimbo hairdresser massaging your head with a hand held vibrating object.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

shotgun said:


> that's a tad on the dear side


I tip him well lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

digitalis said:


> In fairness, there is something alluring about having a bimbo hairdresser massaging your head with a hand held vibrating object.


It's an old ginger dude with mutton chops lmao. Looks like that old cvnt that used to do the race horse programs, but ginger and rides a moped


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's an old ginger dude with mutton chops lmao. Looks like that old cvnt that used to do the race horse programs, but ginger and rides a moped


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Wahl super taper with balding clipper blades..

Goes down to 0.4mm iirc


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

digitalis said:


> View attachment 132863


Yes!!! I fookin hated that old cvnt


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Just bic it x


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

Buy wahl or dont bother, had mine over 10 yrs now and they are still going strong.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

digitalis said:


> Oh and the old dbol MBP kicking in mate?
> 
> #jointheclub


Lol more the test / tren mpb


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

tamara said:


> Just bic it x


Bic?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

barsnack said:


> Bic?


Remember those old orange razors?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

tamara said:


> Remember those old orange razors?
> 
> View attachment 132874


O get ya now...naw fcuk that, not really wanting my head covered in cuts


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

tamara said:


> Just bic it x


i thought bic was a pen:blink:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

WannaGetHench said:


> i thought bic was a pen:blink:


It's also a pen, same brand. Dunno if they have anything else, will google it!

Just googled it. They do stationary, lighters and razors!


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Wahl Baldfader sounds like what your looking for OP.

http://www.boots.com/en/Wahl-Baldfader-Afro-Hair-Clipper_1104406/


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

WannaGetHench said:


> i thought bic was a pen:blink:


And ain't a pen a (female swan) :laugh:


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

barsnack said:


> where can you buy a decent hair clipper, one that's blade cuts minus zero for near bald cut???? thanks


http://www.slybaldguys.com/smf/

Loads of threads on there re closest clippers and shaving in general.

I use some cordless Philips jobby, but they only shave to about the equivalent of three days growth if I was to bic it.

As an aside, treated myself to a proper shave at a Turkish barber type place - head and face and neck done with a cut throat. Was £15, but he spent about 40 minutes doing it, and used enough decent products.


----------

